# RRR Wheels wobble help



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, you bought some RRR wheels and are beating yourself in the head over you purchase as is hops all over the track.... I've done it, and have come up with a potential solution to the wobblies.. This solution is not something that will make these wheels race worthy, but will definately quiet down the chatter somewhat.

The latest batch of RRR wheels I bought were put under close scrutiny for out of roundness, and the tires were inspected closely. After installing the wheels on a car, take a second to spin the wheel slowly. You will notice the offset almost immediately. If you examine the tire off the rim, you will see one section is thicker than the rest. I know it sounds crazy, but the offset thickness will balance the offset of the rim if they are installed correctly. I tried this with the mascot mobile, which chattered almost to the point that I was going to swap wheels for something else. Simple checking the tire's offset and matching it (opposingly) the the wheel's offset quieted it right down. It's not a foolproof solution, but I found it to help a considerable amount...

Also, a helpful hint from Phil himself... Since the tires are grippy silicone and the front axle doesn't allow freewheeling independents, dirty up one front tire. This way you will have only one tire gripping and the other will "give" in the turns. This will eliminate another cause of chatter..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1 Adam 12! 1 Adam 12! See the dog passing razor blades!

Syncronize yer lumpage? Indexing yer flat spots? Adding caca to a tire?

Hahahahahahahaha!

How about producing a wheel that is round in the first place?

....er...."I mean no comment!"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, yeah.. that would be an idea!!! But until Phil does something about it or someone else invents a better wheel, or at least makes them affordable and accessible here, this will at least make the weebles less wobbly!! I was suprised at the difference a little tire rotation made is all I'm saying. They went from completely useless to rather tolerable with a matter of minutes.. This is in no means a perfect solution.. but it does help smooth out the hoppy choppy pick up my kidneys Edna kinda ride you can experience from these wheels. As I said, this a correction to make the problem less annoying. The hound dog may still be poopin razorblades, but at least it's not draggin' it's butt on the carpet anymore! LOL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> 1 Adam 12! 1 Adam 12! See the dog passing razor blades!
> 
> Syncronize yer lumpage? Indexing yer flat spots? Adding caca to a tire?
> 
> ...


Bill for President of RRR . . . all in favor say 'Aye'

*AYE*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bill for President of RRR . . . all in favor say 'Aye'
> 
> *AYE*


I will appoint him Duke of tire wobble when I complete my hostile takeover of the U.S. Slots for all and ya better darn well enjoy them...


Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK, so let me see here: you take one from column A:

RRR wheels and Two from column B: Lumpy tires and dirt for tires....:freak:.....and you get PHOOEY!!!!!!!!!:jest::lol:

" Mr. Ripley could you come over here please?"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew I shoulda backed this thread up with video. Next car I set up, I'll get it so you can see.. LOL!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Everything important about slot car racing...I learned on Gilligans Island.

Remember the episode where Gilligan is having the cave man dream sequence where he comes upon the professor chiseling away busily on the initial prototypes of the wheel.

The profeesor imparts that he had seen a tree fall down and turn over and over, "Give professor idea for wheel!"...as he points to his head.

The professor pushes the wheel, sideways, and it flops over dead! Gilligan applauds gleefully but the proffessor scowls and exclaims "No no wheel no work! Wheel not good!"


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Everything important about slot car racing...I learned on Gilligans Island.
> 
> Remember the episode where Gilligan is having the cave man dream sequence where he comes upon the professor chiseling away busily on the initial prototypes of the wheel.
> 
> ...


LMAO Gilligans Island rocked


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Everything important about slot car racing...I learned on Gilligans Island.
> 
> Remember the episode where Gilligan is having the cave man dream sequence where he comes upon the professor chiseling away busily on the initial prototypes of the wheel.
> 
> ...


I remember this particular show! It reminded me of a particular beer advert too! Have a look!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A timeless gag that still slays me. Thanx Joez!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

love that beer commercial,still laughing!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The combination of ugly stock wheels and tires replaced by superficially beautiful wheels and tires that are usually significantly out of round has got to be the most "Look! The Emperor's wearing no clothes!" issue in the HO slot car hobby.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok.. I give up!! Forget I even mentioned it...:tongue:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ha! I've tried what you're saying. I've also tried sanding. Not a lot of success. It's probably just me.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> ok.. I give up!! Forget I even mentioned it...:tongue:


No way dude! Those wobblers you mounted up tossed you in the ditch. Better call Triple A or Gear Buster to hook up and yard you out.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Only use them on display pieces or photo ops. They dress up a car for sure, but run for squat around the track.  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*The solution to the RRR problem!!!!!!*

OK guys.....Here it is.......the absolute solution to the out or round problem....

1st: Find your worst running chassis (doesn't really have to be running at all)

2nd: Install the RRRs that you like on the chassis (don't worry if they don't go on straight....:lol: it won't matter) 

3rd: Select a body that you want to look really cool and mount it to the chassis that has the RRRs installed. :thumbsup:

4th: Put it on the shelf......yep that's right..on the shelf.....cause all it's good for is looking at. :tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i wonder why they are so out of round?i was thinking of getting some before i saw the posts about them on HT.is it recent or have they always been cockeyed?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Always been cockeyed.. Beautiful to behold, but the few that accidently work perfect are few and far between. My solution of spinning tires to sort of equalize the out of roundness does make them a bit more tolerable, but far from perfect. They aren't for racing, that's for sure!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so i guess vincents are the way to go then?i don't have any more afx wheels i can put on my tjets,LOL!


----------

